# Kangertech T3s



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

I was anxious to see why the T3S was so cheap compared to the mPT2. OK it's got a lot less metal... the tank is plastic as is the drip tip and the tank doesn't come apart like the mPT2 does. It appears that the coil is the identical coil to the mPT2. OK let's test it with a new juice... I haven't tried Electro Stix Lemon 12mg... the vape is pretty good and very comparable to the mPT2. It's comfortable and I quite like the plastic drip tip...

The T3S costs R95 and the mPT2 R170. I have to say at R95 it's a very good option for the cost conscious consumer! It also has a slightly bigger tank than the mPT2.

And I have to say the Electro Stix Lemon isn't half bad... still not the pure lemon I am searching for but I will keep the bottle of juice.

I would have to say as a value for money atomiser the Kangertech T3S is a winner! I will report back on it after using it for a few days but for now it has to be a best buy for the money!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (19/3/14)

Total noob here, so I may be wrong, but isn't citrus juice in a plastic tank bad?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Total noob here, so I may be wrong, but isn't citrus juice in a plastic tank bad?



Over time yes it is bad, given enough time it will damage the plastic tank.


----------



## crack2483 (19/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was anxious to see why the T3S was so cheap compared to the mPT2. OK it's got a lot less metal... the tank is plastic as is the drip tip and the tank doesn't come apart like the mPT2 does. It appears that the coil is the identical coil to the mPT2. OK let's test it with a new juice... I haven't tried Electro Stix Lemon 12mg... the vape is pretty good and very comparable to the mPT2. It's comfortable and I quite like the plastic drip tip...
> 
> The T3S costs R95 and the mPT2 R170. I have to say at R95 it's a very good option for the cost conscious consumer! It also has a slightly bigger tank than the mPT2.
> 
> ...



Are you planning on buying everything there is on the market? Not that I'm complaining. Gives everyone great insight

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

crack2483 said:


> Are you planning on buying everything there is on the market? Not that I'm complaining. Gives everyone great insight



Yes pretty much... I'm not known for my moderation... when I dive in I like to dive in and swim all the way to the bottom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Love it Rob!

*Checking it all out and documenting your experiences.
We can all only gain from it.*

Not sure if you tried the Synfonya Limone juice? If so, how did the Electrostix Lemon compare?

Was the Electrostix very "lemony" and punchy or was it muted?

Did the Electrostix have any artificial tastes? Or was it very natural tasting?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Silver said:


> Not sure if you tried the Synfonya Limone juice? If so, how did the Electrostix Lemon compare? Was the Electrostix very "lemony" and punchy or was it muted? Did the Electrostix have any artificial tastes? Or was it very natural tasting?



The Synfonya I would say is a better juice but the Electrostix compared quite well... but neither are what I'm looking for and neither come close to an ADV.


----------



## Silver (19/3/14)

Ok thanks Rob - much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

